# Confused by field point sizes



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I started a thread about my field point being slightly smaller then the insert. I asked about the size, the field points come in these variations:


Carbon Express Field Point, 12 Pack, 17/64 100gr (CP6)

Carbon Express Field Point, 12 Pack, 19/64, 100 GR

Carbon Express Field Point, 12 Pack, 17/64 100gr (CP6) 



I figured 17/64 and 19/64 were the size but and someone said 9/32. I thought 9/32 was an insert size wherein 17/64 and 19/64 were field tip sizes. 



Am I wrong? And is a 19/64 the size and it is bigger than a 17/64?

.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

I just bought some TT 9/32 field tips. 100gr. They are to match my victory VAP 9/32 SS insert The sizes are all over the map so you just have to match the arrow and tip size up. I tried to figure out a standard size but no one could identify a standard size or most common size. Good luck.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

19/64 is the correct size for most Carbon Express, Beman ICS etc
17/64 is the correct size for Easton Axis, FMJ etc
9/32 is the correct size for Easton Excel, Epic etc


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Buellhunter said:


> 19/64 is the correct size for most Carbon Express, Beman ICS etc
> 17/64 is the correct size for Easton Axis, FMJ etc
> 9/32 is the correct size for Easton Excel, Epic etc




O. Ok. Well, I'll have to get 19/64 since they are Carbon Express Mayhems. 



What size fits Victory Vaps?
.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

hedp said:


> O. Ok. Well, I'll have to get 19/64 since they are Carbon Express Mayhems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5/16 for the 5/16 insert 9/32 for the 9/32 insert


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

kjwhfsd said:


> 5/16 for the 5/16 insert 9/32 for the 9/32 insert




Everything for Carbon Express field points at Gander is by 64's. 


They have 17/64, 19/64, 21/64, and I guess 11/32. No 9/32. Weird. There is no spot marke 9/32 either. So it's not like they are out of stock. 




They also only have 19/64's in 75 gr, 85 gr and 125 gr. No 100 gr. I wonder why? No spot for it either. 
.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

See


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Evanryan said:


> See




Really. lol. 




I found 19/64s in 100 gr and 125 gr on their website, no 85 gr. Weird. lol.
.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

There is a right size p/point for what ever insert there is.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

hedp said:


> Everything for Carbon Express field points at Gander is by 64's.


Try somewhere other than Gander.

All my Carbon Express Maximas use 5/16's, along with my Victory's and GT's. All my Axis, FMJ, and TR Crush use 9/32's. Also depends on the spine arrow you're shooting.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

5MilesBack said:


> Try somewhere other than Gander.
> 
> All my Carbon Express Maximas use 5/16's, along with my Victory's and GT's. All my Axis, FMJ, and TR Crush use 9/32's. Also depends on the spine arrow you're shooting.




What Victorys do you use? Are all Victorys the same?



I was wondering what you would use with Victory VAPs?
.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

hedp said:


> Everything for Carbon Express field points at Gander is by 64's.
> 
> 
> They have 17/64, 19/64, 21/64, and I guess 11/32. No 9/32. Weird. There is no spot marke 9/32 either. So it's not like they are out of stock.
> ...


I would go with 17/64 since the difference is only 1/64 which is almost not noticeable!!!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

hedp said:


> What Victorys do you use? Are all Victorys the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Victory VAP's; 2 different insert diameters, 5/16" and 9/32".....use 5/16" or 9/32" field points, it's that easy.....being off 1/64" won't hurt a thing.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

rhythmz said:


> I would go with 17/64 since the difference is only 1/64 which is almost not noticeable!!!




Too late. I went and got 19/64s. lol. They fit perfectly although they only had 85 gr and not the 100 gr like I wanted. There shouldn't be much of a difference I hope.
.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> Victory VAP's; 2 different insert diameters, 5/16" and 9/32".....use 5/16" or 9/32" field points, it's that easy.....being off 1/64" won't hurt a thing.




I guess Carbon Express doesn't make 9/32 field points........WFT?
.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

hedp said:


> I guess Carbon Express doesn't make 9/32 field points........WFT?
> .


I've never seen any Carbon Express arrows that would take a 9/32 field point. Those are for slim diameter shafts, haven't seen any of those from CX.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

5MilesBack said:


> I've never seen any Carbon Express arrows that would take a 9/32 field point. Those are for slim diameter shafts, haven't seen any of those from CX.




O. Ok. 



So who makes them? Victory?
.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

hedp said:


> O. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mostly use Saunders combo points.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

5MilesBack said:


> I mostly use Saunders combo points.




I think someone said Saunder combo points might not be great for my Morell Super Duper bag target though.
.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I have shot Carbon Express Maxima Hunters and Carbon Express Blue Streak Selects which are supposed to have the same insert size as the Mayhem line. The 5/16 Saunders point are the exact same size as the inserts. Might try those out.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Go to a bowshop and just try some different sizes, most shops have a variety. My favorite point is one made by pdp and my shop gets them from lancasters I think, I also like the gold tip field points but you are in a crap shoot if you just order stuff like this getting it to match. Secondly get to your local shop and give them the money instead of giving it to someone online.


----------



## Evanryan (Apr 7, 2007)

Trophy taker has a new line of field points and they seem to have a bunch of sizes, grains to fit most. I got some at bass pro. They have a rubber O ring to keep them from rattling loose. I like that idea!


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

What size threads are Easton 2219's?


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate field points that dont fit the arrow, if they are to big or to small they will tear your targets up quicker espically bag targets. I got a drill guage and put the arrow in holes till I get the right size then I know which field points to get here is a link if AT will let me post it shows a picture of one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handyman-Drill-Gauge-/180870685738


----------

